# Glock 20SF- Buffalo Bore 180grJHC



## RDub (Mar 5, 2011)

Buffalo Bore 180gr JHC report.



Looking inside we find a propellant charge of 10.0grs.



A closer look at the propellant..



The bullet, a Speer Gold Dot, weighed in at 179.2grs.



At the range, five rounds were fired over an Oehler model 33 chronograph at a 5½" target 25 yards downrange. Sky screens centered 10' from the muzzle of a Glock 20-SF with stock spring and barrel.



Stout load that is fairly accurate.

Average velocity 1256fps
44 fps spread
Standard deviation 18
Range temp 70°F

The five Starline cases miked in at;
.4333", .4341", .4337", .4339", .4340" and showed no pressure signs at all.


----------

